# radiance sous mac



## naas (7 Avril 2004)

bonjour a tous
chui  tout nouveau ici
meme l interface, je croyais plus etre dans macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




donc voila je cherchais un logiciel d eclairage et voila ty pas que je tombe la dessus radiance 
et ca a l air de touner sur mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est vrai ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais alors moi unix c'est comment dire ....
en dehors de mon monde
j ai bien reussi comme tout benet e installer macgimp un jour
mais bon depuis que jai reinstalle tout panther
plus de macgimp
donc experience unix proche de zero
enfin unix x11 d apple, pardon 
alors comment je peux faire ?
merci


----------



## daffyb (7 Avril 2004)

j'essaye ce soir et je te dirai...


----------



## daffyb (7 Avril 2004)

En fait, il s'agit d'un "render" qui prend en entrée un fichier cad. Tu peux trouver des infos  en anglais ici 
J'ai bien peur que ça ne soit pas ce dont tu rêvais...


----------



## naas (7 Avril 2004)

benh en fait cela depends
si je peux integrer des donnes luminaire ou pas
mais oui je prends des 2d d'autocad
avec fond de plan archi et mes luminaires
et hop un petit rendu sympa pour le client 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mon soucis est de coller aux calculs d'eclairage que je peux par exemple faire avec dialux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et c'est la ou je sais pas si radiance le fait...
donc apparement cela marche si tu as essayé
comment je peux tenter l'install ?
emac 1gh 256 ram et 10,3,3


----------



## Yasmin (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je vois que ça date pas mal, mais est-ce que vous avez pu faire tourner radiance sous mac?, j'ai essayé avec open studio mais je ne comprend pas tout.

merci


----------

